# Sigma announces 14mm f1.8 full frame lens



## Kit Lens Jockey (Mar 28, 2017)

Somehow this one slipped past me until now. But I have to say, this is very interesting. It's one thing when Sigma started making high quality "art" lenses that were equivalent or maybe just a little shy of the specs of the comparable Canon lenses. But now they're starting to make certain lenses with focal length/aperture specs that surpass anything offered from Canon themselves. I was disappointed to see mediocre reviews for their new 12-24mm lens, suggesting they still don't quite have the R&D power that Canon does. But it will be very interesting to see how this lens is.

https://petapixel.com/2017/02/23/sigma-14mm-f1-89-art-lens-astrophotographers-dream/

Sample images here.

https://www.dpreview.com/samples/8743754083/sigma-14mm-f1-8-sample-gallery


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Mar 28, 2017)

Whoops, just saw the thread for the announcement of this lens in the rumors forum. I am not quite understanding this. When is something a rumor and when is it a normal thread? :


----------

